# Just cant find those birds! Tooele edition



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

So I have been trying to get out every weekend since the middle of last month to scout for the general turkey season but Ive been coming up with nothing..... This is my first year trying and Im getting a little discouraged  I have tried a little calling to locate but either they are not there or more likely no one wants to talk to me....

I have been focusing mostly around middle canyon and a few other places I have seen birds in the winter. I know this is a lot to ask but does anyone have any tips or places to look here in the Tooele area? 

I'm going to be using my recurve so I have already planned for a low chance of shot opportunities but I would at least like to see some birds


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

try up Settlement


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Try out by Ophir, seems to be a good spot for me in the past.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

I have looked up settlement (the main canyon) and have yet to see anything but I have not looked up left hand fork. Maybe I should go take another hike up there?

Ophir is a little far out and I'm not to familiar with that area, haven't been there since i was young.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I have not been able to find them eigther , but if I do I'll send you a pm..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Try up Bates...or go well beyond the second gate up Settlement.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Ill have to look up bates, but I thought that part of settlement was private property?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Cross the valley to Stansbury and check out Davenport/North Willow.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have had the same problem down south, I checked all my old spots where the birds have been the last 3 or 4 seasons. Very little sign and havent seen any birds. I dont know why the birds would have left, water year round and lots of food. Yesterday I went out and hiked a new area and found some birds. I hope I can get my son on a bird next friday.


----------

